

The iPhone 6 launch event Bingo - webjac
http://applebingo.club/

======
knd775
I always love these. But, why won't it randomly generate the board on each
load? As it stands, it is somewhat unlikely that we will be able to get
Bingo...

~~~
webjac
Thanks :)

The idea is that you make your board and save the link, share with friends and
then compare it to what actually happens on the event.

